# What is going on now?



## Moskva Hooligan (Jan 20, 2018)

Is it possiable to get into Flex or is it full up now? Is it even worth doing? Been hearing that for the active ones its hard to get blocks. How much do you make? Is it even worth doing it?


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Moskva Hooligan said:


> Is it possiable to get into Flex or is it full up now? Is it even worth doing? Been hearing that for the active ones its hard to get blocks. How much do you make? Is it even worth doing it?


No,no,not much and no


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

I dropped my 1-3pm block cuss I couldn't link my blocks for the pass 2 days. and i didn't feel like sitting in traffic after 4 hrs of tapping and then not get that block. it seems like its getting worse for seasoned drivers...


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

icantdeliverhere said:


> I dropped my 1-3pm block cuss I couldn't link my blocks for the pass 2 days. and i didn't feel like sitting in traffic after 4 hrs of tapping and then not get that block. it seems like its getting worse for seasoned drive drivers...


Selective filtering on Amazon's part. Blocks are no longer a free for all, only certain drivers will see a block. If Amazon has decided that you have enough hours for the day/week then they will not make back to back blocks available. I've found though that once I'm on a block I can always pick up another connecting block now sometime while working that block. If you are manually searching for blocks it is going to be fairly difficult to pick up a connecting block while working a block.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

dkcs said:


> Selective filtering on Amazon's part. Blocks are no longer a free for all, only certain drivers will see a block. If Amazon has decided that you have enough hours for the day/week then they will not make back to back blocks available. I've found though that once I'm on a block I can always pick up another connecting block now sometime while working that block. If you are manually searching for blocks it is going to be fairly difficult to pick up a connecting block while working a block.


I can confirm that blocks given to one person are not given to another even if they have a "clean" record. There seems to be a preference for drivers with certain metrics, in this my case I'm thinking because I can handle ridiculously large loads with many stops over a very wide geographical area.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Нет


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

rozz said:


> I can confirm that blocks given to one person are not given to another even if they have a "clean" record. There seems to be a preference for drivers with certain metrics, in this my case I'm thinking because I can handle ridiculously large loads with many stops over a very wide geographical area.


They sent a notice before Christmas that this type of driver would receive preference.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

rozz said:


> I can confirm that blocks given to one person are not given to another even if they have a "clean" record. There seems to be a preference for drivers with certain metrics, in this my case* I'm thinking because I can handle ridiculously large loads with many stops over a very wide geographical area.*





Woohaa said:


> They sent a notice before Christmas that this type of driver would receive preference.


In other words, all the good routes are going to the white vans and Flex drivers are getting the crappy leftover deliveries. Which means only those who are willing to drive miles and miles between every stop, willing to drive 30 to 40 miles or more to the boonies in the middle of nowhere just to make one delivery, are getting blocks. Forget that! This gig is dead.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> In other words, all the good routes are going to the white vans and Flex drivers are getting the crappy leftover deliveries. Which means only those who are willing to drive miles and miles between every stop, willing to drive 30 to 40 miles or more to the boonies in the middle of nowhere just to make one delivery, are getting blocks. Forget that! This gig is dead.


I dunno about that. I just pulled a 4 hour block and finished in 90 minutes. The route was packed tightly with no apartments (just how I like it) so the White Vans aren't taking all the good stuff.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Brandon Wilson said:


> I dunno about that. I just pulled a 4 hour block and finished in 90 minutes. The route was packed tightly with no apartments (just how I like it) so the White Vans aren't taking all the good stuff.


The problem is, you don't know what kind of route you will be getting before you accept it. It could be a nice easy route one day, but next day you get something really crappy. The bad routes used to be rare at my warehouse but now are common and outnumbering the good ones, which is why I quit.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> The problem is, you don't know what kind of route you will be getting before you accept it. It could be a nice easy route one day, but next day you get something really crappy. The bad routes used to be rare at my warehouse but now are common and outnumbering the good ones, which is why I quit.


It because they are basing it on time of the block to route your delivery NOT by zones like they use to. at least thats how it is here the SF, ca


----------

